# Going to a church.



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, this week I am going to attend a Presbyterian Church for the first time (I am a Baptist). Is there anything I should know or do beforehand?


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 2, 2009)

Depends on the church. If it were the church I attend, I'd say you might want to brush up on the historic creeds (Apostle's and Nicene in particular). Everything is printed in the bulletin, but it help to know it. We also recite the Lord's prayer every week. Oh, you would want to have your Bible with you ... we have pew Bibles, but we encourage everyone to have a Bible which they use regularly with them. Given that second Sunday is when we celebrate the Lord's Supper, you would probably want to spend time reflecting on the body and blood so that you could partake worthily.

Of course all that is just to say what you would want to do to prepare to attend any church where the word is preached rightly.

What "brand" Presbyterian is it? There are many, and a lot of differences between them.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 2, 2009)

There will likely be more interaction in the congregation (compared to the Reformed Baptist church I've attended recently). For example, we have a confession of faith that we read in unison or responsively. Some churches do a corporate confession of sin, but not all. As Brian said, you can expect to recite the Lord's Prayer plus one of the creeds (probably the Apostles', but possibly the Nicene). 

The Lord's Supper is generally open to baptized believers in good standing in a evangelical or Bible-believing church, but varies among versions of Presbyterian churches.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2009)

The advice above is all great.

But, also remember to restrain yourself if you feel like clapping!


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2009)

Move slowly; don't make eye contact; and freeze if you are attacked. 

Seriously, we can be a friendly bunch. If you have a genuine interest in glorifying Christ in worship, you should feel right at home. The service might feel a little more "scripted" than you are likely to see in many baptist churches, but as others have said, it should be in the bulletin so you can follow along.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 2, 2009)

Many churches have a sample/current bulletin online--if the church you're planning to attend has a website, maybe you'll get a hint there. Click on my signature for an example if you'd like.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 2, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> The advice above is all great.
> 
> But, also remember to restrain yourself if you feel like clapping!





Thanks, I will try to keep that and the "Praise Jesus" to a minimum.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 2, 2009)

If there is weekly communion, you will need to speak with the Elders before partaking.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, the clapping, dancing, and "Praise Jesus" stuff should be kept to a minimum, but it is traditional for new attendees to yell, at the top of their lungs, "PRREEAAACCCCHH IT, BROTHER!" during a silent pause in the pastor's sermon.

Just try it--icy glares are a good sign among Presbyterian crowds.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 2, 2009)

Do NOT bring a casserole to pass!


----------



## Craig (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't think of anything you'd need to do...it's not necessarily going to be all that different from other evangelical churches.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 2, 2009)

Most Presbyterian denominations have quite a few baptists attending and in membership, you do not have to subscribe to the confession to be a member as long as you are not an office holder.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2009)

Hippo said:


> Most Presbyterian denominations have quite a few baptists attending and in membership, you do not have to subscribe to the confession to be a member as long as you are not an office holder.



That makes sense when no other decent Reformed churches are around. I would have no problem attending a Presbyterian church, even if I do disagree on several issues. The Doctrines of Grace unite us, though.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2009)

This was Brian Withnell posting ... Jean must have logged in on a different window while I wasn't looking!



reformed trucker said:


> Do NOT bring a casserole to pass!



Actually, our church has morning worship start at 11:00, we break for lunch at about 12:15 and have a pot-providence dinner (so bring the casserole to share!) and then resume worship at 1:45 or so. Guests are always welcome (there is more than enough food for everyone). And we enjoy the fellowship time before the afternoon sermon and Lord's table. We generally end at 2:45 - 3:00 in the afternoon. It is our favorite Sunday of the month, not only because of the sacrament, but because of the concentrated time of fellowship within the body that sometimes even extends after the service for another 30 minutes (it is good to spend the _entire_ day in worship, but even better when it is corporate worship!)

BTW, we do have an occasional "Amen!" after a particularly good instrumental (usually done from the back balcony ... it isn't a performance for the congregation).

Most Presbyterians. don't require seeing the session before you partake of the Lord's table (PCA and OPC don't as a rule) but it would be a good thing to check before the service starts. Hopefully, they at least "fence the table" by admonition (our fencing is by charge and invite:


> excerpt OPC BCO chap IV. C. 2.
> It is my solemn duty to warn the uninstructed, the profane, the scandalous, and those who secretly and impenitently live in any sin, not to approach the holy table lest they partake unworthily, not discerning the Lord's body, and so eat and drink condemnation to themselves. Nevertheless, this warning is not designed to keep the humble and contrite from the table of the Lord, as if the supper were for those who might be free from sin. On the contrary, we who are invited to the supper, coming as guilty and polluted sinners and without hope of eternal life apart from the grace of God in Christ, confess our dependence for pardon and cleansing upon the perfect sacrifice of Christ, base our hope of eternal life upon his perfect obedience and righteousness, and humbly resolve to deny ourselves, crucify our old natures, and follow Christ as becomes those who bear his name. Let us therefore, in accordance with the admonition of the apostle Paul, examine our minds and hearts to determine whether such discernment is ours, to the end that we may partake to the glory of God and to our growth in the grace of Christ.



If you practice Paedo-communion, you might want to check with the church ... I know some denominations do, but many do not.

If you attend an OPC church, what Jean (jwithnell) said is probably not the best advice, if you get attacked, hit the deck if you aren't carrying yourself, and wait for the congregation to take out the attacker. (While it isn't a prerequisite of membership that you own guns, it seems like everyone does.)


----------

